# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Học lập trình web với PHP&MySQL

## tranglee899

Học viện iNET liên tục khai giảng các lớp lập trình web với PHP& MySQL
Ngày khai giảng gần nhất: _-11/01/2011_
_- 02/03/2011_
 Đăng kí ngay vào lớp khai giảng ngày *11/01/2011* để nhận ưu đãi từ Học viện iNET
- Học phí *2.500.000 đ* được giảm xuống còn *2.000.000* *đ* 
- Giảm ngay 5% học phí đối với Sinh viên.
- Học viên cũ được hưởng chính sách theo qui định.
*Chi tiết khóa học vui lòng xem tại:* http://niit.vn/newsdetail.inet?type=2&courseid=384
Địa điểm học: *Tại Hà Nội Số 550 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội*

Liên hệ Ms An: 
Điện thoại *0972 755 724* hoặc *0904 840 550*
Email : [email protected]
Yahoo: hoanganta

----------

